# Breaking a handle off



## superworrier (Aug 8, 2022)

What's the easiest/safest way to break a handle off a knife with minimal expense/tools? I don't really care about preserving the handle.

I've already tried many rounds of boiling / 225 degree oven and it's only moved like 2mm. Or should I be more patient?


----------



## ethompson (Aug 8, 2022)

I use a scrap piece of 2x4 for this. I give the handle a boil for 10 minutes or so, then place the blade against the board with the lip of the board flush against the handle. Take it outside and carefully holding the blade to the 2x4 bring it smashing down so the opposite end of the board hits something hard by concrete. A few hulk smashes later and that handle should go flying off. I've broken very epoxied on handles free that way.


----------



## deltaplex (Aug 8, 2022)

ethompson said:


> I use a scrap piece of 2x4 for this. I give the handle a boil for 10 minutes or so, then place the blade against the board with the lip of the board flush against the handle. Take it outside and carefully holding the blade to the 2x4 bring it smashing down so the opposite end of the board hits something hard by concrete. A few hulk smashes later and that handle should go flying off. I've broken very epoxied on handles free that way.


This or @cotedupy thermal shock method to maximize thermal expansion and contraction before laying the blade on the board and hitting the board with a hammer.


----------



## tostadas (Aug 8, 2022)

You can weaken the handle by sawing a slot lengthwise with the grain, then pry the crack open with a screwdriver


----------



## McMan (Aug 8, 2022)

If you're trashing the handle, either use the hammer and 2x4 method (hit it harder than you think is necessary) or just chisel it off parallel to the tang (it'll split right in half). @tostadas method seems like it'd be easy too, I never thought of that. No need to boil it.


----------



## superworrier (Aug 8, 2022)

I've hit it hard af with the hammer and 2x4 method. My 2x4 is actually starting to split 
The saw + pry method seems pretty promising. I may do that then proceed to hulk smashing if that doesn't work out


----------



## tostadas (Aug 8, 2022)

superworrier said:


> I've hit it hard af with the hammer and 2x4 method. My 2x4 is actually starting to split
> The saw + pry method seems pretty promising. I may do that then proceed to hulk smashing if that doesn't work out


I did that for an old cleaver handle. I was terrified that if I started smashing with a hammer, I'd somehow screw it up and have a giant blade flying at me


----------



## nexus1935 (Aug 8, 2022)

Not sure if this qualifies for minimal tools, but I used a wood chisel and rubber mallet to break apart a few handles.


----------



## Logan09 (Aug 8, 2022)

Flat head screwdriver will work with a hammer to split the handle if you have nothing else. I'm assuming you don't have a vise?


----------



## superworrier (Aug 8, 2022)

Any chiseling tips? I carved line through the grain through the whole handle and the wood isn't really splitting like I imagined. It's more just splintering off like it's compressed wood fiber or something.


----------



## superworrier (Aug 8, 2022)

I do have a vise! I may be doing something terribly wrong


----------



## Logan09 (Aug 8, 2022)

I've had luck crushing the handles in a vise and splitting them too. Rotate it the opposite way in your pic.


----------



## superworrier (Aug 8, 2022)

Update: I made it to the center of the earth


----------



## tostadas (Aug 8, 2022)

When splitting it apart with the screwdriver, I found it best to start at the end. But it looks like you already got it.


----------



## superworrier (Aug 8, 2022)

Yeah once I got to the tang it split off okay. I guess I wasn't expecting the glue to separate easily from the tang. It's just very putty like, but still quite soft.

Well, now I gotta get the ferrule off.


----------



## superworrier (Aug 8, 2022)

What a journey


----------



## nexus1935 (Aug 8, 2022)

Glad to hear it came off!

For future reference - I actually chisel on the side of the handle (ie. flat side of the tang) instead of along the spine, because there's more area where I can try to split along the wood grain. I try to split both sides of the handle too, so that the handle largely comes apart into 2 pieces that can be twisted off more easily.


----------

